# Stretching the prosciutto to make ends meat



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

Ciao Tutti,

I was wondering how has it been for everyone on the forum during this economic crisis. I have lived in Italy off and on for 15 years and have seen the quality life and economic shift take a major toll on the family household and budget. And I was wondering how everyone is coping with it. What are the things you are doing to adjust. Are you shopping less for food? Are you switching utilities? I thought it would be interesting to discuss these things in order to help each other.


----------



## gelsomina (Oct 10, 2010)

*volantino junkie*



Madame Wells said:


> Ciao Tutti,
> 
> I was wondering how has it been for everyone on the forum during this economic crisis. I have lived in Italy off and on for 15 years and have seen the quality life and economic shift take a major toll on the family household and budget. And I was wondering how everyone is coping with it. What are the things you are doing to adjust. Are you shopping less for food? Are you switching utilities? I thought it would be interesting to discuss these things in order to help each other.


hiya
I've only been here 2 years and boy am I feeling the difference between australia and italy. I can only suggest that one checks out the online supermarket catalogues as soon as issued to grab the bargains and stock up. :juggle:
ciao


----------



## Madame Wells (Oct 19, 2010)

I just know in my area of Cremona, food has really gone up. But there seems to be a little bite of a price war going on to drum up business. I try to do the follow.

1: Shop at discount stores such as Lidel, Euro Spin for the basics.
And Coop, Iper when I need or wanted a higher quality item. 

2. I found in a neighboring town, a butcher who will cut to our specifications.
My husband often asks for cuts that are not widely used in Italy that are very cheap and makes the makes the most wonderful roast and broths.(Take pictures if you need to.) And another point is to find a butcher that has agreements with local farmers. He buys direct and kills the meat himself. Where as another butcher shop may buy from another source and charge you for the markup he must do to cover the cost. 

3. I have gone back to my mom's cookbooks from the 40's and 50's and plan a menu for the week. This really helps cut down cost. 

4. I take one day a week to do full cooking. On this day, I prepare portions or full dishes and freeze them. Do baking of treats as well on that day.

5. clean the fridge every 2 weeks. I could not believe how much food we where wasting because we couldn't see it. Funny but true.

6. I really must the States and don't go back as much as I use to. And so if I can't get things shipped here from other parts of Europe or care packages from the States. I began going around and making a list of places I can get the food items I miss from home. (Example: International sections of stores, Chinese markets, even some Blockbuster stores! etc. Compare prices. I also notice you can fine a lot of your favorite dishes online and try to recreate the taste using things here. As in KFC chicken.)

7. For my 10 year old daughter who is tall for her age and wears a size 40 shoe!,
I often plan trips to neighboring countries like Switzerland (Close if you live in Milan, just go to the mall in Chiasso, take the Como route, and bypass the large boarder crossing where if you take the highway, you have to pay for a sticker to get in. Which runs about 27 Euro's or such. ) Sizes are bigger and fit her better. 
Also larger sizes for women as well. Same is true in Germany. France I have found the house decor stores have a much wider selection if you are redoing your house. The French are more DIY than the Italians. 

8. I often look at the outdoor makes for cheap vintage clothing and use these to redo my daughters jeans and shirts to extend the life of them. Adding the material at the ends of pants and sleeves. And don't forget the knees! My daughter is hell on her knee area and I finally had to buy knee patches and put then inside and outside of new pants. Because it was costly to keep buying new pairs.

9. I switch to Skype and invested 120 euro's in a Skype phone (Bought at Mediaworld) that works on the internet as well as for the land line. I think we paid like $40.00 to set it up and get a US number . We keep $15 prepaid on it. But all our calls in North America are free. And international calls something like ..2 a minute. I'm sure you can get a similar plan for Australia. 

10. I don't have Sky or watch regular TV. I watch everything online or have my brother send disk of TV programs I like, that he tapes for me. Also buy lots from the bargain bins at Blockbuster stores. This is also great for gift for the holidays. 
New hot films usually drop price with in 2 to 4 months. 

Hope this has helped you all.


----------

